# Yok & noksan



## ancalimon

Bu iki sözcük birbiriyle ilişkili midir?  Bir de etimolojileri konusunda fikri olan var mı?

Ayrıca, şu örnek İngilizceye nasıl çevrilir mesela?

Eve gelecek misin?

Yok gelmeyeceğim.  ~(No I won't come) ?


----------



## TekYelken

ancalimon said:


> Bu iki sözcük birbiriyle ilişkili midir? Bir de etimolojileri konusunda fikri olan var mı?
> 
> Ayrıca, şu örnek İngilizceye nasıl çevrilir mesela?
> 
> Eve gelecek misin?
> 
> Yok gelmeyeceğim. ~(No I won't come) ?


 

Merhaba,

Etimoloji konusunda bir bilgim yok ama çeviri doğru;

Yok, gelmeyeceğim. = Hayır, gelmeyeceğim. --> No, I won't be coming.


----------



## ancalimon

Asıl merak ettiğim şu:  "Yok-Noksan" sözcüklerinin İngilizce "No:Hayır ve belki NOT"  ile ilişkisi var mıdır?


----------



## er targyn

An original Turkic word can not start with n, except ne.


----------



## Rallino

Türkçede kullandığımız _Yoo!_, İngilizce filmlerde aktörler _Noo!_ dediklerinde ağız hareketlerine uysun diye uydurulmuş. Bence zaman içinde insanlar bu _Yoo!_'yu, 'yok'un kısaltması gibi düşündüğü için, yok'u 'hayır' anlamında kullanmaya başladık. Noksanlıkla bir ilgisi olduğunu düşünmüyorum.


----------



## Black4blue

Noksan Arapça kökenli değil mi?


----------



## ancalimon

Black4blue said:


> Noksan Arapça kökenli değil mi?



Bana "eksi" ile ilişkisi varmış gibi geliyor. Sözcük olarak tabi ki Arapça'dan girmiş.


----------

